# Frags vs whole corrals? (also, moving corals)



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, I want to know the difference between Frags and whole corrals. Are there any downsides to frags? Will they grow larger? Any information that will be helpful, please post it!

Also I would like to know about moving corals, is it possible to remove a coral from a rock to a different part of the reed, or from one rock to another, can you do this with frags?


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Frags are just smaller pieces cut from whole coral. They will grow, some faster than others, just make sure your water parameters are good and you have all the supplements you need such as calcium, alkalinity etc...

you can move corals, just make sure they are getting the lighting they need to thrive. If they are on a rock just cut the rock where its foot is and move it wherever you want. If it's in a higher flow and getting blown around then glue the rocks together.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

A Frag is just a piece of the mother colony, it will grow just like all other corals, based on lighting and water conditions.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Itherrien said:


> Hey, I want to know the difference between Frags and whole corrals. Are there any downsides to frags? Will they grow larger? Any information that will be helpful, please post it!
> 
> Also I would like to know about moving corals, is it possible to remove a coral from a rock to a different part of the reed, or from one rock to another, can you do this with frags?


as stated frag are just smaller pieces off the mother colony..freshly cut fargs after they heal will grow just as fast or faster than the mother colony..generally people cut frags to
1) sell them...or
2) place in a different part of the tank
3) if there is die off on the colony people will try and cut to save part of the colony

starting out a tank i use frags and not whole colonies..i like to carefully place my frags and then watch my reef grow, after all thats the fun of it for me is watching it grow..as far as moving them..depends on the coral..nem's are going to go where they want to go..your not going to stop them, zoanthids you can cut the mat and re glue the mat to a different rock, generally its better just to move the entire rock they are on.

Rick


----------

